# Hcg all the way



## Sicwun88 (Feb 11, 2020)

Wanted to hear what others think about running hcg thru the entire cycle?

  I know at one time it was said to be used at the end of a cycle.

Anyone agree with using it the entire cycle???


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 11, 2020)

I can't imagine that it would hurt anything. I don't see a real benefit to it though unless you like big balls while you are on. Personally, I prefer raisins over figs so...


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 11, 2020)

I've heard of guys doing it, dont know that there's any real benefit. I dropped it when I went on trt because I've read that it can raise e2 levels. I avoid using an ai if I can so I dropped the hcg.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 11, 2020)

I ran it last cycle starting at about week 3 and I feel like it made a significant impact on how fast I was able to recover. Personally I would do it again. For me it wasn’t about my balls but mostly being able to get back to normal levels quicker.


----------



## Jin (Feb 11, 2020)

Think of your testicles as batteries. 

While you are on cycle they are not in use. 

HCG acts as a trickle charger while on cycle. 

If you want the best chance of recovery then You should use hcg on cycle. Not post cycle.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 11, 2020)

Jin said:


> Think of your testicles as batteries.
> 
> While you are on cycle they are not in use.
> 
> ...



This, if you want kids!


----------



## lastcaress83 (Feb 13, 2020)

Jin said:


> Think of your testicles as batteries.
> 
> While you are on cycle they are not in use.
> 
> ...



Nailed it! Your HPT axis takes roughly 7 weeks to recover on its own post-cycle. Your testicles, however, take about 3 times as long to get back up and going, if it ever happens at all. HCG does have some drawbacks but if you wanna keep your boys for as long possible, it’s probably the best option. Just keep an AI handy and you’ll be covered.


----------



## Viduus (Feb 13, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> I've heard of guys doing it, dont know that there's any real benefit. I dropped it when I went on trt because I've read that it can raise e2 levels. I avoid using an ai if I can so I dropped the hcg.



Can confirm.... if you’re a heavy aroma riser it seems to raise things a little bit. Nothing crazy but enough to effect your ai dose.


----------

